# Met Broadcasts



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Just seen the Met Carmen broadcast. Stunning production generally despite one or two reservations. Voluptuous Carmen, psychotic Jose, handsome Escamillo and a Michaela who brought the house down with her aria. Fiery conducting on the whole and the small parts very well done. No reservation at all about the power and beauty of Bizet's miraculous score. Most enjoyable evening. anyone else see it?


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

Do you have to pay a monthly fee to see the broadcast? Do you know the names of any of the singers?


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

No just entrance fee at the cinema.

http://www.metopera.org/metopera/liveinhd/live-in-hd-2014-15-season


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for the post. I'll be watching Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg in December.


----------



## Divasin (Aug 8, 2014)

I also saw and enjoyed the HD broadcast of Carmen.
Although I've seen many, many Carmen(s) over the years I was anxious to hear this new young singer, Anita Rachvelishvili.
She made her debut in this role at La Scala in 2009 at 25!




She was every inch Carmen ...great performance!




I was worried about Aleksandrs Antonenko, (a powerful but sometimes unsubtle tenor) but he rose to the challenge and was a good match for Rachvelishvili.
I prefer this version over the 2010 HD broadcast with the rather cool Elena Garanca and passionate Roberto Alagna.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

I watch almost all of them. I skipped Werther last year though. Just don't care to see another Werther. Some of the woman I know saw it because they have the hots for Jonas Kaufmann. I'm really looking forward to Meistersinger because you don't get to see that much. Carmen's are a dime a dozen. I liked Rachvelishvili. I just wish I could pronounce her name.


----------



## Ivansen (Aug 8, 2014)

I missed Carmen this weekend, but I did catch Figaro a few weeks back. The close-up shots are great, and a really nice way to see Opera performed. Of course, I'd rather be in the concert hall, but the cinema is a decent second best.

I'll be seeing the Barber of Seville in a few weeks, mainly cause I have a tiny crush on Isabel Leonard. And most likely the Meistersinger after that.


----------



## Divasin (Aug 8, 2014)

Ivansen said:


> I missed Carmen this weekend, but I did catch Figaro a few weeks back. The close-up shots are great, and a really nice way to see Opera performed. Of course, I'd rather be in the concert hall, but the cinema is a decent second best.
> 
> I'll be seeing the Barber of Seville in a few weeks, mainly cause I have a tiny crush on Isabel Leonard. And most likely the Meistersinger after that.


I go to most of the HD broadcasts both Met and ROH....the recent Nozze di Figaro was a breath of fresh air and Isabel a most convincing Cherubino....looking forward to her Rosina!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I opted to miss the HD and instead go to the Met when Garanca and Kaufmann are cast in March. The theater is sold out --the only one this season where no one can get a ticket. (maybe last minute something will turn up -- who knows?)
I never think of Garanca as cool. I think of her as "cool/hot". Big difference.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

It is a great opportunity to see the Live performance but the sound is sometimes awful, either to loud or a very bad transmitting.

Highlights this year *none*. 
Macbeth , don't get me started on that horrible production. 
Le Nozze , same .
Carmen, very mediocre.


----------



## Divasin (Aug 8, 2014)

Alas poor sound is the fault of the theatre not the broadcast. 
My theatre upgraded their sound system so it is now excellent.


----------

